
How Sunrise App Is Conquering Time Management - mikeparsons
http://mikeparsons.net/sunrise-app-conquering-time-management/
======
jacksondeane
I'm sorry Mike..

"However, the bigger news is that Microsoft plans to integrate the
functionality from its mobile calendaring app Sunrise into Outlook, then
shutter the Sunrise application when the integration completes."

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/28/microsoft-to-shut-down-
sunr...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/28/microsoft-to-shut-down-sunrise-
mobile-calendar-after-integration-into-outlook-completes/#.fwn4xt:FDzx)

